# Jan 29 2009 Eastern Ont.



## Straightliner (Dec 6, 2006)

My pics from plowing my car lot. It's all I do, I enjoy it! It was about 6 Inches??


----------



## Straightliner (Dec 6, 2006)

A couple more...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice truck thx for the pics*


----------

